# is Grand Sirenis under Diamond resorts?



## DannyTS (Oct 6, 2018)

Is it a good idea to purchase GS from the developer or resale?


----------



## youppi (Oct 6, 2018)

The All Inclusive Grand Sirenis resort in Riviera Maya is not a resort of Diamond Resorts but a club affiliated resort to the Diamond Resorts points based system, THE Club.

Why would you like to buy a week at an All Inclusive resort ?


----------



## DannyTS (Oct 6, 2018)

youppi said:


> The All Inclusive Grand Sirenis resort in Riviera Maya is not a resort of Diamond Resorts but a club affiliated resort to the Diamond Resorts points based system, THE Club.
> 
> Why would you like to buy a week at an All Inclusive resort ?


I posted on the newbie section. Basically i am trying to help friends who are interested in buying a TS. I started to tell them about the weeks i bought resale this year: Vistana (mandatory and  and HGVC). My friend's sister bought Grand Sirenis from the developer years ago and, before talking to us they contemplated buying the same from the developer so i wanted to have more info to compare.
It seems that with Grand Sirenis  you buy a number of weeks then you have no MF. I assume that they hit you hard after with the AI fees.


----------



## nuwermj (Oct 7, 2018)

DannyTS said:


> It seems that with Grand Sirenis  you buy a number of weeks then you have no MF. I assume that they hit you hard after with the AI fees.




Here are the AI fees as posted in Diamond Resorts resort directory.

Grand Sirenis Riviera Maya Resort
Akumal, Mexico,

2018 Standard All-Inclusive Rates
Studio - Adults (ages 13+)
May. 1 - Dec. 22: $160
Dec. 23 - Jan 1, 2019: $260

2019 Standard All-Inclusive Rates
Studio - Adults (ages 13+)
Jan 6 - Apr 30: $210
May. 1 - Dec. 22: $170
Dec. 23 - Jan 4: $300

===============================================
Grand Sirenis Punta Cana Casino and Aquagames
Punta Cana, Dominican Republic

2018 Standard All-Inclusive Rates
Studio - Adults (ages 13+)
May. 1 - Dec. 22: $160
Dec. 23 - Jan 1, 2019: $260

2019 Standard All-Inclusive Rates
Studio - Adults (ages 13+)
Jan 6 - Apr 30: $210
May. 1 - Dec. 22: $170
Dec. 23 - Jan 4: $300


----------



## DannyTS (Oct 7, 2018)

nuwermj said:


> Here are the AI fees as posted in Diamond Resorts resort directory.
> 
> Grand Sirenis Riviera Maya Resort
> Akumal, Mexico,
> ...


Should I assume those are per day?


----------



## jlp879 (Oct 8, 2018)

Rates are in USD, per person, per night and are subject to change.

I don't eat/drink in those dollar amounts anywhere I travel, and in Mexico, only pay a fraction of that cost.  Besides, the resorts up and down the Mayan Riviera are awash in the tainted alcohol scandals.  If you want real top shelf alcohol, you're paying extra on top of those costs.  

http://mexicovacationawareness.com/mexicostory.html


----------



## nuwermj (Oct 8, 2018)

DannyTS said:


> Should I assume those are per day?



Yes, sorry. Per day, per person.


----------

